# Julee's Photodump Thread



## Julee (Jan 6, 2012)

I often only have a few pictures at a time that I'd like to share, but obviously don't want to make a new thread every couple of days. So, I'll just do it here. 

From today:

"Julee, we've been waiting in line for 20 minutes. This is boring."









"Found the car!"


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So cute! I love the booties! What a well behaved great looking pup! Thanks for sharing. :smile:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

She's so pretty! That is the same service dog vest I had for my previous service dog. I love her booties, my girl never would wear them. My Chihuahua now will wear them but she recently outgrew hers.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice pictures Julee!
She looks like such a good girl!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Those booties are so cute! Looks like shes ready to hike lol


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Are the bootties those crazy ones with the tread and mesh?


----------



## Julee (Jan 6, 2012)

Chewice, they're Ruffwear GripTrex.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAHA, I LOVE the look on her face in the "waiting in line" shot!LOL :lol:


----------



## Julee (Jan 6, 2012)

Cadbury (to be renamed Ranger), the puppy my friend Kate is preparing to adopt:


----------



## Julee (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah. We got him.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I really like the one where there on the wall that's so cute. Is that red one a Nova can't spell it ducktolling Retriever? To lazy to look it up.


----------



## Julee (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes! Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever, aka Toller.


----------



## Julee (Jan 6, 2012)




----------

